# RB25DET Skyline GTS-GTT owners- POST your engine pics and spec-power!!!



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

The title says it.
If you have done some mods to your RB25DET engine (R33GTS and R34GTT), please post the pic and mods list here . . . . I included a poll to know what powerfigures we looking at.


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

I melted a piston or 2 the other night, the engine is now out ready for stripping tomorrow.
It will have 87mm Wiseco pistons.
GTR con-rods.
Tomei 1.8mm steel head gasket.
All new bearings/gaskets.
Tomei pon-cams.
Apexi SAFC and SITC piggy-back management, with HKS AIC for higher boost.
Eventually looking for say 450atf, with a re-worked R34 turbo.
Watch this space.
Andy.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I have an R33 GTS25t Spec2.

Main things of interest:

Garrett GT3076R Turbo
TiAL 38mm external wastegate
Nismo 555cc Injectors
Walbro 255lb/hr fuel pump
Link ECU
Momo Corsa 3.5" exhaust 
Dodgey Chinese 600x300x76 Front mount intercooler 

Car so far hasn't been fully tuned, did some base runs on the dyno to get some form of tune into it and found a couple of issues - it WILL be tuned to 1bar of boost. In the mean time, its making ~360whp at 1bar at 5700rpm with conservative tune on Speedtech NZ's Dynapack hub dyno.

Pic of the engine bay:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Lith, interesting spec there, you not want to go for a entire exhaust system as next step? Manifold, downpipe to exhaust pipe . . .


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

iridium plugs
hks induction kit
blitz downpipe
scorpion de-cat pipe
blitz nur full exhaust
302 bhp on the dyno


----------



## who me? (Jun 15, 2005)

HKS GT2835Pro S turbo
HKS Elbow
Apexi Power FC
Sard 700cc top-feed injectors
Tomei Pon Cams 256 8.5mm lift
1.5mm HKS steel head gasket
Wiseco 87mm forged pistons
N1 oil pump
Polished Greddy Plenum
Q45 Throttle Body
HKS 11mm Fuel Rail
Nismo engine mounts
Silk-road engine damper
Aftermarket Down Pipe
Decat pipe
Japseed S/S cat back exhaust
Apexi Induction kit
GTR FMIC
Greddy Profec B boost controller
HKS SSQV BOV
HKS Fuel Pump
Aeroquip FPR
Z32 AFM
Greddy 08’s NGK plugs
Splitfire coilpacks
ally rad

mapped by gt art last week and made 455 atf @ 1.4 bar planning to run with alcohol injection kit later on and turn upto 1.6bar


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

fantastic looking engine, a lesson in what can be acheived, well done.
Have you done any what will it do runs? top end?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

myline said:


> fantastic looking engine, a lesson in what can be acheived, well done.
> Have you done any what will it do runs? top end?


Indeed looks better then most RB26s I've seen, and the power is present too, as it seems:thumbsup:


----------



## who me? (Jun 15, 2005)

thanks for the comments

havent had much time for runs/top end etc

am going upto santa pod next sunday to see what it will do


----------



## shell (Mar 17, 2007)

safc 2
greddy profec b boost controller
rebuilt std turbo with steel internals
de cat
blitz nur spec exhaust
blitz bov
hks fcd
hks induction kit
ally rad
fmic
splitfire coilpack
walbro uprated fuel pump
twin plate clutch
aftermarket downpipe going on next week
currently running at 1.1 bar of boost dyno at thor befor most of the above was fitted and got 290 ath on 0.7 bar of boost


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

HKS 2835 Pro s Turbo kit
Nismo 740 injectors
Q45 AFM
Greddy 8 plugs
PFC
1.8 mm gasket
tomei poncams
fmic
nismo FPR
HKS evc 5

363 @ HUBS 1.1 BAR mapped by Abbey


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Jun pistons, cams, rods, various head work, HKS T51 SPL BB, HKS Injectors, HKS Intercooler, Greddy Plenum, F Con V Pro, HKS EVC Boost Controller, Splitfire Coilpacks, HKS Headgasket, De cat one off exhaust system, uprated fuel pumps, WON 150 nos system, larger throttle body etc. mapped last year at 808 bhp at 2.5 bar.










All change for this year :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow some great looking engine bays here . . .
Where are the R34 GTT owners?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Lith, interesting spec there, you not want to go for a entire exhaust system as next step? Manifold, downpipe to exhaust pipe . . .


No reason to change the exhaust or inlet manifold/plenum at the level I am targetting - which is basically a streetable 400whp. It keeps it looking tidy and stock and nothing else has to be butchered to change - high mounts make engine bay heat an issue as well. 

It has full exhaust, to fit a Garrett GT30xxR turbo you can't use the standard down pipe as it doesn't fit. Ditto with the external wastagate - I'd left out details I thought would have been assumed to have been done 

It has a 3" dump pipe from the turbo to the exhaust with no catalytic converter. A couple of rough pics from during the fabrication stage to give the idea:



















PS. Some really nice setups in here  Good to see other people playing with the RB25


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Apexi Power FC
Apexi Power FC Boot Controller
Apexi Induction Kit
550cc Injetors
Tomei 256 Deg PonCams
HKS Downpipe
FMIC
Splitfire Ignition Coils
1.3mm Tomei HeadGasket
Decatted
Uprated walbro fuel pump

And thats abt it (that i can remember at moment as shes still sleeping  )


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

As likely the next Skyline I will own will have an RB25DET engine, I am looking forward for a full rebuild at Tajima . . 








RB25 DET Comp Ver-5 HKS Forget piston 2568cc + HKS GT-RS 406ps !!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Huge spec on my gtt including power FC, 750 injectors, Greddy TD06 25 g turbo, HKS head gasket, blah blah blah runnning 506.5 BHP ATF, going into rising sun next week for a bit more boost and new cams etc


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Forged pistons and rods,
1.6mm HKS gasket,
Apexi Power FC + Commander+Boost Controller, mapped by Rod Bell,
Ponscams,
740 injectors,
RB downpipe and de-cat,
Nismo S-tune suspension,
Brembo front calipers and DBA slotted disc's,

386bhp and 350Ibft with 1.5bar.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Well mine's all nearly *coughs* stock *coughs* :nervous: :nervous: :nervous: 

When I got it, it was de-catted, HKS replica exhaust, HKS filters in the standard air box
I'll have a chat soon with Julian Smith at Garage-D to see what we could do to make it a wee bit more responsive (basically, I'm not after power or driving fast but would like something a wee bit more responsive)
Here's what I was thinking (if anybody got any suggestions please feel free to share as well)
- Apexi power intake
- Japspeed FMIC
- Japspeed manifold
- Japspeed frontpipe
then
- upgrade brakes system (no idea yet)
- ECU upgrade (no idea yet)
- boost controller & turbo (no idea yet)

I'm gonna be on a low budget & won't be looking for high bhp, just to make my fatt gts-t a wee bit more responsive


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

My car currently runs a twin turbo converted RB25. We used 2nd hand GTR parts for the conversion as they were cheap and readily available and I was interested to see how the underrated RB25 responded when given the bits that the GTR had from factory.










The spec is roughly :

Standard RB25 block assembly
Mildly ported RB25 head 
Standard cams, valves, lifters.
Standard head gasket.
Custom dump pipes
Custom 2.5" down pipes
Modified Blitz Nur Spec R exhaust
GReddy plenum with Q45 throttlebody
E-manage Blue running a blow-though Z32 MAF
550cc top feed injectors with a GTR rail
Standard R34 GTR intercooler
Custom 3" inlet pipework pre and post turbos.
ERL 2C Aquamist water injection system

Dynoed at 405 bhp and 348 lbs ft of torque at the flywheel at 15psi (also prior to Q45 TB)

Engine is currently fitted to this but will be coming out soon to be replaced with a new engine package which should make the car fairly scary to drive hopefully:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Mambastu
That looks great . ..:thumbsup: 
You used RB26 covers on the the RB25 there?


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> Mambastu
> That looks great . ..:thumbsup:
> You used RB26 covers on the the RB25 there?


Don't think so, they look like standard RB25 units to me. 

It does look very nice though. :thumbsup: I like the intake plenum.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah indeed, I have to change my glasses . .lol, The color let's it look very nice . . .


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

My spec:

2.6 Litre bottom end, fully lightened and balanced
GTR Crank
GTR Rods
87mm Wisco forged pistons
GTR N1 Oil pump
GTR N1 Water pump
Nismo Thermostat
1.6mm Greddy steel head gasket
Solid head conversion
Machined head
High lift cams
Greddy Pulleys
Greddy BOV
Various Samco hoses
Nismo 740cc Injectors
Splitfire Coilpacks
Trust Iridum 0.8 Sparkplugs
Trust TD06 turbo kit
(Down pipe, Manifold, external wastegate)
Nismo engine mounts

It was running 505 bhp 400 lb/ft torque atf in `05, but has since had the turbo internals enlarged.

Sorry I can't post any pictures


----------



## djdexter247 (Mar 31, 2005)

A couple of pics, will put spec up later,










Now with slightly bigger turbo and greddy inlet (quick camera phone shot sorry for poor quality!)










Regards,

Jase E


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

great looking engine there, love the orange covers:thumbsup: , what are the spagetti-cables all about?


----------



## djdexter247 (Mar 31, 2005)

Was still in the process of being mapped in the top pic hence the wires!


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

djdexter247 said:


> A couple of pics, will put spec up later,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I ask why you changed plenum's?
I am using a std. front inlet modified (a bit like yours was) and it was a vast improvement over the stock pipework/setup with a GTR FMIC.
What have you gained with the greddy plenum?
Thanks,
Andy.


----------



## sexy beast (Jul 25, 2003)

Apex'i boost controller, filters, decat, front pipe, HKS exhaust, HKS F-con S ECU. 278bhp ath, mapped by Abbey.
Been this way for a while now... hmmm - maybe time to go a bit further


----------



## AndyStuttgart (Feb 14, 2006)

Nobody with a R34 GTT and Greddy inlet here?
Should never have done this mod...lol...


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

This little baby's every bit as good as the day I finished it, but just collecting dust in my garage these days.


















Spec is huge, but has a thread all of it's own elsewhere on here.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Get it used J! 

It's a crime just sitting there.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I just can't work up the motivation to take the covers off of it Andy. 

First person to offer me some reasonable money for it, can take it away and use it to their hearts content.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Get in it and drive it mate......................you then realise that the scooby understeers like a bitch and all will be well again.:chuckle:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

djdexter247 said:


>


Is this a modified standard inlet manifold ? It looks exactly how I wanted to mod mine for the FMIC... or is it something you buy ?


----------



## djdexter247 (Mar 31, 2005)

In that stage of build it was the standard manifold modified by blocking off the original throttle hole and a hole made for a 110% throttle on the leading edge welded on specifically to make it a less tortuous path for the air from the front mount. Then the opportunity came for a greddy plenum and I jumped at the chance (price was right thing). Never found any problems with the modded standard manifold though.

Regards,

Jase E

P.S. Speak to Gareth at ATF Power as he arranged mine for me.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/73007-my-engine-development.html


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

Re: Modified RB25 inlet manifolds.

Todd when he worked at Thor Racing did mine, cracking bit of kit at the time but now I have something else in it's place.

Anyway, spec wise the engine is still to be built but I have everything under my stairs ready.

*Turbocharger & Induction:*

Apexi Induction Kit,
HKS Air Flow Adapter,
Custom Stainless Steel Cold Air Feed Pipe,
Custom Stainless Steel Turbo Intake And Outlet Pipe,
550rwhp Rated Billet Turbo (Incredible Spool),
Hybrid GT Racing FMIC (780mm x 295mm x 78mm),
HKS SSQV,
RIPS Billet Aluminium 100mm Throttle Body,
RIPS Inlet Manifold,
6Boost Top Mount Turbo Manifold,
45mm Turbosmart External Wastegate,
Screamer Pipe,
Custom Braided Oil/Water Turbo Hoses,
Aeroquip Fittings.

*Fuel & Tuning:*

Aluminium Racing Radiator (30% extra Cooling),
ATI Damper Pulley,
Polished And Balanced Crank,
NISMO 280L Fuel Pump,
NISMO 740cc Injectors,
NISMO Fuel Pressure Regulator,
NISMO Thermostat,
Splitfire Coilpacks,
86.5mm Wiseco Forged Pistons,
Eagle ESP 'H' Rods,
ACL Bearings,
ARP Con Rod Bolts,
ARP Main Studs,
ARP Head Bolts,
JUN Oil Pump,
JUN Oil Pump Drive Collar,
RIPS Oil Catch Tank,
RIPS Extended / Baffled Sump,
RIPS Custom RB25DET Oil Restrictors,
N1 Water Pump,
Tomei 1.4mm Headgasket,
Tomei Pon Cams (256 IN/EX, 8.5mm Lift),
Tomei Adjustable Cam Pulley (Exhaust),
HKS F-Con V-Pro (Tuned by Abbey Motorsport),
Greddy / Trust Profec Spec-B II (Max Boost ??BAR),
Apexi Turbo Timer,
Greddy 8's,
Tomei Timing Belt,
Billion Coolant Hoses,
Blue Wiring Loom Protection,
Mocal 13 Row Oil Cooler,
Mag Oil Filter,
Only Ever Used 10W/50 Silkolene Pro Changed Every 4000 Miles.

*Bling:*

Evolution Foundry RB25 Coil Pack Cover,
Polished Cam Covers, CAS And Strut Brace,
NISMO Oil Filler Cap Ratchet Type,
Cam Belt Cover Painted Blue,
Attain Radiator Slam Panel,
Blue Silicon Hoses, 
Nismo Fuel Cap.

*Exhaust:*

Custom 3" V-Band Downpipe With A Flexi-join,
Custom De-cat,
5Zigen Double Silencer Catback System.

*Drivetrain:*

OS Giken Twin Plate Clutch,
C's Short Shifter Kit,
NISMO Strong Release Fork Pivot
NISMO Stainless Braided Clutch Hose,
NISMO Engine Mounts,
NISMO Transmission Mounts,
Silk Road Engine Torque Damper.

*Weight reduction & transfer:*

Spare Wheel Removed! 

*Suspension, Wheels & Tyres:*

17" Rota D1 Alloys,
Falken FK-452's All Round (245/40 Front - 255/40 Rear),
DBA Grooved Discs Front / Rear,
Yellow Stuff Pads Front / Rear,
Braided Brake Lines Front / Rear,
DOT 5.1 Brake Fluid,
Polished Nismo Strut Brace With Integrated Brake Cylinder Stopper,
TEIN EDFC.

*Interior:*

Defi Oil Temperature And Boost Gauge Mounted In A Japsalon Full 60mm A-Pillar Pod,
Defi EGT + AEM Wideband AFR Gauge Mounted In A Japsalon Full Dash Pod,
Blue LED Lit Dash Clocks,
Nismo Gear Knob,
Carbon Fibre Switch Panels + Gadget Surrounds.

*Exterior:*

Silver + Blue + Gold Pearl colour,
HID Kit 8000k (High beam + Main Beam),
GTST Bumper With Nismo Lip and N1 vents,
Cool Louvres Cut Into The Stock Bonnet,
Bonnet Struts,
R33 GTR Rear Spats,
GTR Rear Spoiler with Nismo Emblems,
Custom One-Off Illuminated Rear Panel,
B-Pillar Nismo Emblems,
Nismo Clear Side Repeaters,
Nismo Sunstrip.


----------



## markieboi (Feb 14, 2006)

This is my GTS-T off a few years back...........


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

still building it up... TD06-20g turbo 0.7 should provide 380+bhp...


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

trackday addict said:


> Jun pistons, cams, rods, various head work, HKS T51 SPL BB, HKS Injectors, HKS Intercooler, Greddy Plenum, F Con V Pro, HKS EVC Boost Controller, Splitfire Coilpacks, HKS Headgasket, De cat one off exhaust system, uprated fuel pumps, WON 150 nos system, larger throttle body etc. mapped last year at 808 bhp at 2.5 bar.


the power doesnt seem right for that ammount of boost. are you running a de-compression engine or something?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

LOL I just noticed the R34 GTT poll entries go up in bigger increments than the R33 - why would that be? The main reason (from my dyno exploits) they have different power stock is boost... the engines don't seem to appear too differently once you start modding them.

Definitely seem to be a lot more high power R33 RB25s too hah....


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

Lith said:


> LOL I just noticed the R34 GTT poll entries go up in bigger increments than the R33 - why would that be? The main reason (from my dyno exploits) they have different power stock is boost... the engines don't seem to appear too differently once you start modding them.
> 
> Definitely seem to be a lot more high power R33 RB25s too hah....


thats because they blow up easier and you have to re-build them...


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

JasonO said:


> This little baby's every bit as good as the day I finished it, but just collecting dust in my garage these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is sexual :bowdown1:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

mittomatto said:


> that is sexual :bowdown1:


The good news is, I'm keeping it..... Going to see lots more use next year.


----------



## northy (Mar 10, 2007)

I'd post up some pics of my gtst if I could work out how to do it? Any tips?


----------



## northy (Mar 10, 2007)

Here's my gtst. It has an r34 gtr crank, jun pistons, jun cams, td06 25g turbo kit, it puts out around 380atw at 0.9 bar. Still got water methanol injection kit and then we'll set a high boost around 1.5 bar. Big thanks to gt-art over the last year for building and maintaining the car, couldn't ask for a better tuner. Customer Service is second to none!!! Heres a few pics of my toy.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

mittomatto said:


> thats because they blow up easier and you have to re-build them...


Okkaayyyy, if you say so.

I have an R33 GTS25t with 135,000kms on the original motor- still completely stock internals. It has a Internally Gated Garrett GT3076R (.82a/r turbine housing) with GTS Link ECU, Nismo 555cc Injectors, Walbro 500hp fuel pump and stainless low mount exhaust manifold on mine. The car is currently tuned at ~15psi, I need an electronic boost controller to get it to hold a steady 15 or 16psi to get me some decent midrange and gain a bit in peak power. The internal gate isn't providing a very steady boost curve at this stage - peak power is hit at 14.2psi, so easy power so far.

Dyno plot:









The GT3076R has been on the car since ~105,000kms - was previously running a .63a/r housing but upgraded to the .82a/r one and added the new exhaust manifold.


----------



## Spook57 (Oct 22, 2007)

My R33 now has a 3.0 block which started life in a 1987
Holden Commodore (Similar to Opel Rekord but Australian)

Now fitted With Wiseco 7 to 1 forgies, reground 262 deg cams, GT35 Garrett,
044 fuel pump, refaced valves (still RB25 head) stiffer valve springs
Greddy style intake, 80mm throttle body, HKS 720 injectors, big
intercooler and Link computer. Only running 17 psi for now, but
torque is massive - 366 lbs (495 nm) at 4000, and 420 engine HP.
Once I have the combo fully sorted, we'll go for 25 psi but at present 
it is very responsive and no issues with lag. (Pics and graph to follow)


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Hiya Spooks


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

AndyStuttgart said:


> Nobody with a R34 GTT and Greddy inlet here?
> Should never have done this mod...lol...



Oh OK then:chuckle: 


RSP Rebuilt Engine 
1.4mm Cometic Steel Head Gasket 
200SX Throttle Cable 
750cc Injectors 
Apexi Induction Kit 
Aquamist Water Injection System 
Arias Custom Forged Pistons 
Blue Coolant Hoses 
Braided Hoses & Aeroquip Fittings 
Polished & Balanced Crank, Conrods & Pistons 
Cusco Oil Catch Tank 
Custom Induction Pipework 
Decat Silencer 
NGK Spark Plugs 
Greddy Plennum (modified) 
Turbo Technics Dump Valve 
Hybrid Front Mounted Intercooler 
Sentrab Oil Cooler 
Nismo Bearings 
Nismo N1 Oil Pump 
Nismo N1 Water Pump 
Nismo GTR Fuel Pump 
Nissan Infinity Q45 Throttle Body 
Nissan Z32 AFM 
Race Battery 
RSP Re-worked Cylinder Head 
RSP Custom Extended Sump 
RSP Fuel Rail 
RSP Screamer Pipe Return 
Samco Hoses 
Splitfire Coil Packs 
Titanium Cat-Back Exhaust 
Tomei Sump Baffle Kit 
Tomei Pon Cams 260/260 
Trust TDO-6 25g Turbo kit




























509bhp when last dynoed


----------



## Spook57 (Oct 22, 2007)

*R33 RB30*

Here's my dyno sheet as promised, and a quick pic of the car. (Engine bay looks a bit plain after the last guy's...)
Cannot upload - can anyone give me tip here?
Says I cannot post attachments


----------



## Spook57 (Oct 22, 2007)

Spook57 said:


> Here's my dyno sheet as promised, and a quick pic of the car. (Engine bay looks a bit plain after the last guy's...)
> Cannot upload - can anyone give me tip here?
> Says I cannot post attachments



All good now - got it sorted!







[/IMG]


----------



## Spook57 (Oct 22, 2007)

I notice on other dyno sheets the diff ratio is 4.11, and the dyno operator has entered 4.39 on mine. Does anybody know the correct ratio for a GTS25T? (could it alter my dyno results?)


----------



## mondy1 (May 9, 2004)

heres a spec of mine, its techniacly an rb30 buts its still runing an rb25 head if that counts. the engine is still being put together as the final head mods were only decided today so those bits are currently being ordered. im having trouble finding 1mm oversized valves though

spec 
RB30 vl commodore 3ltr block. skimmed and crack tested new sleeves core plugs etc 
RB25 2.5ltr 24 valve twin cam head, gas flow and ported and matched and skimmed knife edged ports
Weisco custom made forged Pistons, 
Crower billet custom made con rods, 
Nitrided & knife edged crank olished & rotation assembly balanced,
billet allie crank with atached 32 tooth dry sump pully 
280 degree 10.8mm lift tomie camshafts
tomie solid lifters , springs, retainers, shims, guides 
0.9mm Steel headgasket, 
ARP Main and head stud kits 
1000cc top feed Bosch Injectors, 
greddy 11mm billet fuel rail 
HKS Iridium Plugs, 
adjustable Camshaft pulleys, 
Turbonetics GTK850 turbo (rated 875bhp at the wheels ) 
50mm racing External Wastegate, 
Aeromotive 13110 adjustable race fuel regulator 700lph return, 
Tial 50mm adjustable BOV, 
SS custom T4 Exhaust manifold,
4" downpipe 
Full 4" bore Trust Exhaust system 5” tailpipe 
custom made ram ported side mount plenum 
90mm throttle body, 
Coolmist water / Methanol injection 
HKS water cooled Remote Oil Cooler, 
13 bar oil cooler radiator, 
HKS superflow induction kit, 
large 800mm core Front Mount Intercooler with hard pipe set up, 
Greddy Aluminium race rad 
1x holly blue 180gph fuel pump 
2x bosch 044 fuel pumps 
2ltr swirl pot 
all aeroquip lines and fittings -10s -12 & -8 fuel line and water lines breathers and dry sump oil lines all braided
upgraded water pump 
kenlow electric fans 
custom IP Racing dry sump kit 
electric power steering 
Haltec E11v2 Plug and Play stand alone ECU, 
Haltec Cold air temp sensor ( no AFMs ) 
Haltec 3 bar Map Sensor, 
Haltech Idle Speep control valve 
Haltech Throttle position sensor 
Haltec Launch Control & full throttle gear shift 
Haltec Anti Lag, 
Haltec Data Login, 
HKS db chrono gauges and control box

the whole lot is uk built no imported built block here :thumbsup:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

any pics Brett?


----------



## mondy1 (May 9, 2004)

at the momnt mate ive got pics of tonnes of bits lol. it will all start to be put together soon so as the build goes ahead ill post some pics up , i know a lot of people on other sites are intrested in seeing the dry sump set up

heres a pic of my sexy new turbo turbonetics gt850 its bloody massive


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

I forgot to upload these pics, should have done so a while ago:-



















It's xhanged slightly since these were taken, but you the idea.

Andy.


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

Customer car:

not so shiny tho 









It's running a KKK apexi turbo 1.2bar boost 410hp.

Cheers Kevin


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Here we go


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

I let a 'mechanic' at an import sales outfit (one that I do some leckky work for), test drive mine yesterday, he is 40y/o competent and been around (a bit like me).....
I told him about being careful and it can light the rears in 3rd even in the dry if the weight distribution/right foot is not right....
25 mins later he staggered over to me with the BIGGEST smile I have ever seen, (expect a new skyline member soon).
He was in awe of the boost from the HKS2530 from as low as 2k rpm (this is a street car- everyday driver), and used so many expletives and uthanism's I'll not start to tell you, he did say this though, "if you blind-foldeed me, sat me in it, told me it was not just a fast Ferrari but a super special turbo ass-kicking tuned version, He'd have got out feeling satisfied that it was a very special car indeed, skyline smile, you bet!
The week before they sold the cleanest standard GTO I have ever seen, he said it was like a Micra in performance terms compared to mine.....
Andy.


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

Some mean looking GTS engine bays. 

For what it's worth, Project Spearmint (Revamped) should be making an appearance soon!


----------



## Spook57 (Oct 22, 2007)

Very interested to see what sort of dyno figures you get Mondy1, that's an impressive parts list, so it should blow you away when it's finished. BTW, are you gunna run variable cam timing? I had mine disabled because no real point with spec cams and adjustable wheels. It pays to keep the oil drain from the left front of cylinder head though, although you'll need to tap it back into the block. I had problems with oil expelling when I took mine around the track.
Well worth it though, I took a friend around Pukekohe racetrack here in Auckland last week, and he hasn't stopped smiling since! My weight's down to 1250kg dry, with Bilsteins and Proxes R888 - lot's of Fun and just 420hp (hub dyno)


----------



## nino_brown (Mar 23, 2006)

Spearmint said:


> Some mean looking GTS engine bays.
> 
> For what it's worth, Project Spearmint (Revamped) should be making an appearance soon!


Ill look forward to seeing it reborn Mr Minty


----------



## mondy1 (May 9, 2004)

ive opted to do the gtr part conversion o the rb25 head, i realy want to keep the rb25 head but i want to run the longer valves higher lift cams etc i know theres a fair bit of machining to do to fit the parts and get everything out of this head i want but hey if it fuks up i get a gtr head for the uprated parts ive ordered lol the tuner is willing to do the work to build the engine how i want it so thats all good

ordering

gtr valves
Tomie lightweight cam adjustable pullies
tomie gtr solid lifters 
tomie type b valve springs and retainers
tomie valve guides
tomie shim set
Tomie procams 280 10.8 lift inlet 270 10.25 lift exhaust why there different size i dont know i know nothing about durations and lifts thats what the tuner has advised to order and i trust his advice


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

andy42uk said:


> He was in awe of the boost from the HKS2530 from as low as 2k rpm (this is a street car- everyday driver), and used so many expletives and uthanism's I'll not start to tell you, he did say this though, "if you blind-foldeed me, sat me in it, told me it was not just a fast Ferrari but a super special turbo ass-kicking tuned version, He'd have got out feeling satisfied that it was a very special car indeed, skyline smile, you bet!


Haha yeah its funny when people don't expect it. I'd love to see what an RB25 with a small turbo on it which can still produce a bit of power feels like. I can imagine it being insanely punchy. Mine definitely has earnt its fair share of expletives though hahahhaa


----------



## Ultimategtr (May 29, 2007)

thought i might add to this

S2 R33 25t

Stock RB25det
Apexi PowerFlo filter
HPI Dump pipe
HPI Front pipe
Full 3/1/4 catback with no converter
HDI FMIC
Splitfire coils
stock boost (6-10psi)

Made 175rwkw prior to the fmic, splitfires, service, HPI dump/front, and timing retarded by 4-5 degrees.

Should hopefully see a very rich 190-200rwkw now.


----------



## Al_Star (Aug 22, 2007)

heres mine at the moment


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

*rb25 oil brather tank*

awesome looking engines need help to make mine look this good!!!
im thinking of getting one of the rk tuning ones and i aint got a clue how these fit on an rb25! figured somebody here would be using one (or similar) and have a clue how to fit it! any body know where i can get the greddy manifolds get those pipes off of the head!
if u got any lemme know cheers:clap: :lamer:


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

Apexi power fc 
Profec b
740cc injectors
Z32
Thor plenum 
GTR pump
Hybrid stock turbo
FMIC
Full exhaust from tubbie back 
Mapped by Thor Racing
Also run nitrous but havent dynoed with the gas as yet
Stock cams, headgasket, and internals 


361 ath 326ft lb


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

My Old R33 GTST


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Ex but still very proud GTsT owner here. Did most of the stuff 4-5 years ago, nice to see since then the vehicle has been used competatively and daily and never had a rebuild nor mechanical failure.

There is certainly a lot to be said for a low boost, high flow, ultra cool inlet temp build. Not rocket science but sadly it seems as if -cram as much boost in as possible and rev the tar out of it- is still the norm.

This was litterally just after it was built and a mile away from being propperly setup. We put the turbo on, drove to JAE and was then goaded by thos blasted Skyline Owners :thumbsup: to put it on Thors dyno. We were running a screamer pipe exiting via the sideskirt behind the N/S/F wheel which caused a bit of a stir "back in the day", as the car wasnt mapped with anything other than a cursory tweak on the way down the road I went easy on the old girl and she ran at 1.2Bar peak 1bar constant with 100bhp of NoS on good old Optimax.










I make that 512hp and 401lb/ft at the hubs. Was a bit more than I expected and was the highest output of the weekend. Job done I toddled off home with a smile.










This was a few weeks later after I had a chance to map it and smooth it out a bit, again 1bar and 100 of the giggle gas.

Now as some of you may know I always had horrendous luck at TOTB, first time the clutch tore a plate on my first run, year after we had ran low 11s and an 11.0 at Shakespear and after a few tweaks were hopefull for a 10s run. Sadly the TOTB jinx struck again, second run and a wire came lose from the AFM, after that it would stick a 2.8V and I couldnt provide the fueling. I tried to map it out and increase the fueling via the fuel solenoid on the gas settup but sadly to no avail.

Anyway, for those who like to play with numbers .... work this out. The dyno runs above were for its "road" spec, it was an intresting drive at that believe me, we did however run it with a race spec. 

We used C118 race fuel, it gave us good gains and allowed us to use 200bhp of NoS without having to retard the timing. As for boost ... well, frankly I just turned the boost controll off and let it run on the external wastegate, 1.7bar normally.

I never tested it on a RR with that spec, most people know I am not a great fan of them other than for willy waving all I can say is that it was enough to send a fully laided GTsT road car (inc ICE and DVD install) up a 1/4 mile in 11 seconds and possibly if the gods had been with us run a 10. Either way, I loved it, loved building it, loved driving it, loved playing in it and that is all that ever mattered to me :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

My 4th gear was better than yours though.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

-chuckle- your 4th owned all, very driveable car Jason and good to see you again.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Likewise, good to see you still around these parts.


----------



## nizmo_freek (Oct 9, 2006)

Stock Internal RB25DET
Stock exhaust manifold
Stock intake manifold
HKS 3037 Pro S turbo kit, 56T A/R 0.68
HKS adjustable internal wastegate
HKS Stainless steel split dump pipe
HKS Front pipe
3" decat pipe
HKS Silent High Power stainless steel catback exhaust
HKS 3" alloy intake pipe
Apexi Power FC 
Apexi Power FC Boost control kit
Apexi Power Intake Pod filter
Blitz LM Front Mount Intercooler
Nissan Z32 AFM
Nismo fuel pump
Nismo 555cc injectors
R.I.P.S custom washer bottle/oil catch tank with -10 lines
Custom black radiator air deflector
Exedy heavy duty clutch
Splitfire coils
Fuel purge system fully removed
Alloy radiator
NGK BCPR6ES spark plugs

270rwkw on 1.1bar using 95octane

YouTube - HKS 3037 Pro S, rb25det
YouTube - R33 GTS25T, 270rwkw


----------



## Al_Star (Aug 22, 2007)

mine now: nearly finished


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Thats lovely, good effort :clap:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

The Carbon Plug Cover looks great against the orange. Very neat.


----------



## nizmo_freek (Oct 9, 2006)

Sorry, i forgot to post pics in my last post and for some reason i cant seem to edit it, the pics arent the best sorry.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

hopefully u can help me im trying to fit a greddy catch tank to my rb25 and there seems to be loadsa different ways people have done it im well lost any idea the best way cheers


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

Project Spearmint 2008...

*Built By SP Autos*
*Tuned By Abbey Motorsport*

*Engine Specifications:*

RB25DET
*Power & Torque:*

Actual At The Hubs: 
000.0 bhp @ 0000rpm
000.0 ft/lb @ 0000rpm
:smoker:
*Best 1/4 mile ET's:*

12.93 @ 118.75 mph (235 Wide Street Tyres)
*Turbocharger & Induction:*

Apexi Induction Kit,
HKS Air Flow Adapter,
Custom Stainless Steel Cold Air Feed Pipe,
Custom Stainless Steel Turbo Intake Pipe,
Custom Stainless Steel One Piece Turbo Outlet to FMIC Inlet Pipework,
Custom Stainless Steel One Piece FMIC Outlet to Throttle Body Pipework,
Billet Turbocharger 4030 (Incredible Spool),
Hybrid GT Racing FMIC (780mm x 295mm x 78mm),
HKS SSQV,
RIPS Billet Aluminium 100mm Throttle Body,
RIPS Inlet Manifold,
6Boost Top Mount Turbo Manifold,
44mm Tial External Wastegate (1 BAR Spring),
Screamer Pipe,
Custom Braided Oil/Water Turbo Hoses,
Aeroquip Fittings.
*Fuel & Tuning:*

Plateau Honed Bores,
Fully Balanced Bottom End (With Clutch),
86.5mm Wiseco Forged Pistons,
Eagle ESP 'H' Rods,
ACL Bearings,
ARP Con Rod Bolts,
ARP Head Studs,
N1 Oil Pump,
Abbey Motorsport Oil Pump Drive Collar,
N1 Water Pump,
RIPS Extended / Baffled Sump,
Oil Catch Tank,
ATI Damper Pulley (1000hp rated),
NISMO 280LPH Fuel Pump,
NISMO 740cc Injectors,
NISMO Fuel Pressure Regulator,
NISMO Thermostat,
Aluminium Racing Radiator (30% extra Cooling),
Splitfire Coilpacks,
HKS 1.2mm Headgasket,
Tomei Pon Cams (256 IN/EX, 8.5mm Lift),
Tomei Adjustable Cam Pulley (Exhaust),
Tomei Timing Belt,
HKS F-Con V-Pro (Tuned by Abbey Motorsport),
Greddy / Trust Profec Spec-B II (Max Boost ??BAR),
Apexi Turbo Timer,
Greddy 8's,
Billion Coolant Hoses,
Mocal 13 Row Oil Cooler,
Mag Oil Filter,
Only Ever Used 10W/50 Silkolene Pro Changed Every 4000 Miles.
*Bling:*

ESP Polished Turbo Housing, Cam Covers, Coil Pack Cover (Evolution Foundry), Cam Angle Sensor And Nismo Strut Brace,
Black Powder Coated Rad Mounts,
Cam Belt Cover Painted Blue,
NISMO Oil Filler Cap Ratchet Type,
Attain Radiator Slam Panel,
Blue Silicon Hoses,
NISMO Fuel Cap.
*Exhaust:*

Custom 3" V-Band Downpipe With A Flexi-join,
Custom De-cat,
5Zigen Double Silencer Catback System.
*Drivetrain:*

OS Giken Twin Plate Clutch,
C's Short Shifter Kit,
NISMO Strong Release Fork Pivot
NISMO Stainless Braided Clutch Hose,
NISMO Engine Mounts,
NISMO Transmission Mounts,
Silk Road Engine Torque Damper.
*Weight reduction & transfer:*

Spare Wheel Removed! 
*Suspension, Wheels & Tyres:*

17" Rota D1 Alloys,
Falken FK-452's All Round (245/40 Front - 255/40 Rear),
DBA Grooved Discs Front / Rear,
Yellow Stuff Pads Front / Rear,
Braided Brake Lines Front / Rear,
DOT 5.1 Brake Fluid,
Polished Nismo Strut Brace With Integrated Brake Cylinder Stopper,
R33 GTR Rear Strut Brace,
TEIN Superstreet Suspension,
TEIN EDFC.
*Interior:*

Defi Oil Temperature And Boost Gauge Mounted In A Japsalon Full 60mm A-Pillar Pod,
Defi EGT + AEM Wideband AFR Gauge Mounted In A Japsalon Full Dash Pod,
Blue LED Lit Dash Clocks,
Nismo Gear Knob,
Carbon Fibre Switch Panels + Gadget Surrounds.
*Exterior:*

Silver + Blue + Gold Pearl colour,
HID Kit 8000k (High beam + Main Beam),
GTST Bumper With Nismo Lip and N1 vents,
Cool Louvres Cut Into The Stock Bonnet,
Bonnet Struts,
R33 GTR Rear Spats,
GTR Rear Spoiler with Nismo Emblems,
Custom One-Off Illuminated Rear Panel,
B-Pillar Nismo Emblems,
Nismo Clear Side Repeaters,
Nismo Sunstrip.


----------



## Tomei_Powered (Aug 17, 2008)

*Engine*
Rebuilt Engine
Ported and Polished Cylinder Head
GREDDY Racing Timing Belt
GARRETT GT35R .86 Ported Shroud And Chrome Housing
Topmount Exhaust Manifold
TIAL 43mm Wastegate
HKS Downpipe
HKS Ground Cables
COMETIC 1.5mm MLS H/G
TOMEI Procams 260 Degree 10.25mm Intake Camshaft
TOMEI Procams 260 Degree 10.25mm Exhaust Camshaft
TOMEI Procams 10.25 Lift Type B Valve Springs 
TOMEI Forged Solid Lifters
TOMEI Cam Pulley IN/EX
TOMEI Adjust Shims
SARD 550cc Fuel Injectors
NGK Iriway 8 Spark Plugs
Z32 AFM
APEXI Power FC Standalone

*Engine Exterior*
HKS HYPER Exhaust System
HKS Type R Intercooler (600x255.6x103)
HKS Oil Cooler
HKS Ground Cables
CUSCO Oil Scavenger
NISMO Fuel Regulator
WALBRO 255L/H Fuel Pump
TEIN FLEX Coilovers
TANABE SUSTEC Strut Tower
OS GIKEN Twin Plate Clutch
BLITZ SUS POWER Air Filter

Last dynoed 384WHP @ 1.5bar on DynoDynamics.

Im currently rebuilding my block with

GTR Crank
GTR Rods
ACL Bearings
JUN Oil Pump
WISECO 87mm Pistons

Will update the next dyno print out once the engine is built.


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

Built RB25DET - about to be tuned so no numbers as yet.

Garrett GT35R
Autronic SM4 Plug-In
CP pistons
Spool rods
Tomei cams
All the usual gear


----------



## WHITER33 (Feb 4, 2009)

RB25DETT
Engine Mods: 
2x T3/T4 turbos 
custom manifold 
48mm turbosmart wastegate (17psi spring) 
Tomei cams and cam gears 
Tomei pistons
Forged pistons 
600x300x100 fmic 
85mm throttlebody 
Greddy plenum 
1000cc injectors 
Haltech E11V2 
Splitfire coils 
custom fuel rail and surge tank 
3/8 fuel lines 
2 x Bosch 044 pumps 
Exhaust: 3 inch from each turbo into 4 inch 

Power: 399.2rwkw @ 17.4psi 
Performance: Broken gearbox 


















New engine
RB25/30









Engine in with T51r

















But had issues with the head. Was @ 20psi


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

got any more pictures of the twin set up ?


----------



## WHITER33 (Feb 4, 2009)

Andy W said:


> got any more pictures of the twin set up ?


No mate no more pics. Sold the twin setup.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Spearmint said:


> Project Spearmint 2008...
> 
> 000.0 bhp @ 0000rpm
> 000.0 ft/lb @ 0000rpm
> Billet Turbocharger 4030 (Incredible Spool),


Hey is there any chance of posting your dyno results and sheet? Quite curious about those Billet turbos. 

For some reason I also keep having issues with this thread, I haven't seen this post and others yet - I occasionally saw this thread had been posted in, I'd check it and the last post remained the same for AGES. It has come up to the top of the most recently posted in threads list again this morning (I last checked the forum yesterday) yet when I check the thread the last post in it still appears to be a post WhiteGTST made in April.

Something very strange going on....


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Lith said:


> Hey is there any chance of posting your dyno results and sheet? Quite curious about those Billet turbos.
> 
> For some reason I also keep having issues with this thread, I haven't seen this post and others yet - I occasionally saw this thread had been posted in, I'd check it and the last post remained the same for AGES. It has come up to the top of the most recently posted in threads list again this morning (I last checked the forum yesterday) yet when I check the thread the last post in it still appears to be a post WhiteGTST made in April.
> 
> Something very strange going on....


Every time someone votes on the pole it sends the thread back to the top of the list mate.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm a dummy.


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

I had a peak at my standard r34 gtt pistons the other day, they have valve pockets and the centre of the piston is higher than the outter rim. Why are they designed like this?


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Foe low emissions probably


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

My Auto 97 R33 GTST (stage 1 mods):

Japspeed Type 2 Cat Back Exhaust
Japspeed Decat
Japspeed all in one downpipe inc turbo elbow
Japspeed FMIC
Greddy Profec Boost Controller
Tein Springs
Toyos/Ultralites
Custom earthing kit
Splitfire coilpacks
Iridium plugs
RSP Re-map

Running 331bhp, next thing is to sort out is to upgrade the auto box...


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

Spec on mine now is:-
Balanced crank, pulley, and chrome-molly flywheel.
Modified oil-pump, GTR rods with ARP bolts.
87mm wiseco pistons.
DIY ported head exhaust 'lumps' and inlet 'squish-pads' removed, tomei pon-cams.
Super T70 turbo top-mounted on tubular manifold 48mm ext. wastegate with screamer.
GTR intercooler into modified custom plenum with 6x 500cc extra injectors - controlled by HKS AIC.
Splitfire coils, iridum plugs.
500mm thick alu. radiator, 50 row thermostatically controlled oil cooler.
Impul mapped ECU with SAFC II and SAFC for trimming, HKS AIC for the extra fuel.
Safe reliable daily driver - power about 500bhp at 1.5 bar boost.

Was 2nd fastest on top speed at an airfield day recently, by 0.4mph (104.9 vs 105.3) against a quoted 580bhp GTR over about 1/3mile including braking! had the 'track' been longer I'm certain I'd have won easily.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Lith said:


> Hey is there any chance of posting your dyno results and sheet? Quite curious about those Billet turbos.


the car made 469.8 hp @ 6800 rpm 1.35 bar (hubs figure)
with the revs at 7300 and the boost at 1.5 it made 519 @ hubs, the turbo still had more to give but the hydraulic lifters don't like the revs

i'll see what it does on my stagea next year with a solid lifter conversion


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

Andy W said:


> the car made 469.8 hp @ 6800 rpm 1.35 bar (hubs figure)
> with the revs at 7300 and the boost at 1.5 it made 519 @ hubs, the turbo still had more to give but the hydraulic lifters don't like the revs
> 
> i'll see what it does on my stagea next year with a solid lifter conversion


You know I respect you Andy w, you have a cool name! lol,
But I'd race you/it/them with those specs, mines in that ball-park, and YOU have helped!
What some on here forget that once the wheels stop spinning a 500+bhp GTS-T is a mighty machine worthy of great respect.
Nearly as powerful as a supra nearly NEARLY as good handling as a GTR, all-round a riot, the thinking mans weapon of choice for FUN!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

r33-sky said:


> You know I respect you Andy w, you have a cool name! lol,
> But I'd race you/it/them with those specs, mines in that ball-park, and YOU have helped!
> What some on here forget that once the wheels stop spinning a 500+bhp GTS-T is a mighty machine worthy of great respect.
> Nearly as powerful as a supra nearly NEARLY as good handling as a GTR, all-round a riot, the thinking mans weapon of choice for FUN!


I actually struggled to get my head around the first half of this post, or what motivated it?! 

Andy W - are you Spearmint under a new name or something? If you are responding in reference to the Billit 4030, what is the spool like?


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

i just noticed the post was at the top of the page so posted, i know the specs as i built it, Spearmint is still about but he sold the car to me

i'll look out the dyno sheets later


----------



## littlewozzer (Feb 3, 2009)

My old GTST


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Here is a clip of my GTS25t racing at an 1/4 mile event on a local airfield, no rubber down and coolish temps meant that there was very little traction available. In this race I am lined up against a guy I know who built this 800hp R32 GTR, running a 2.8litre with twin GT2871Rs - I never really stood a chance but its the best vid I have of my car:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFY_ATLRGu8


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

R33 GTR engine (RB26DETT) on ported stock turbo manifolds, with 2860 -10 turbos, 280 degree cams with 11 mm lift, Tomei cooling gallery pistons with Ti coated ring packs. New stock valves at stock sizes in new head casting, ported and flow tested. 8.5 to 1 CR
New steel rods (Tomei), new Farndon steel crank, still on stock stroke. New N1 block, Tomei oil pump. Siemens 800 cc injectors, stock plenum and throttle bodies. Deepened, baffled and chopped GTR sump. 32 row oil cooler with -12 lines and fittings with thermostat control, custom block breather, stock oil / water heat exchanger removed, bigger water radiator, viscous fan drive removed and direct drive fitted. Custom I/C. Water injection, Motec M800 ECU. Dual Bosch 044 external pumps into custom swirl pot. Bosch Motorsport FPR with stock fuel rail modded to take screw on hose fittings.

Triple plate Giken clutch and lightened flywheel, operated by a custom concentric hydraulic release bearing and driving a sequential Tractive dog engagement gearbox. Custom gearbox mounts, custom propshaft. R34 rear diff with Giken LSD, R34 driveshafts and hubs. Eibach race dampers with various spring rates, uprated ARB's. Some suspension custom rose jointed, some on Nismo bushes. Custom big brake package with dual master cylinders and adjustable bias bar. No air con, no ABS.
Stock bodywork save for front bumper. Stock interior plus 2 gauges. No bling, no fancy colours, usually filthy dirty.

Will be transferred to a brand new R33GTR shell, still as a RWD set up, with welded in cage, all rose jointed suspension, and carbon doors with full interior strip and Lexan "glass" all round, in due course, so perhaps no longer technically a GTS-t then!


----------



## Foz (Sep 17, 2007)

Heres mine...
446.8 Bhp @ the Hubs @ 1.2bar


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Do Stageas count? Neo an all..


----------



## RudeBoy (Jul 10, 2008)

My RB25 S13 200SX - 736HP 800+ NM @ 2.5bar - GT35R
11.2sec 1/4 mile

































and a vid running a cbr1000rr over 2000mts


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

RudeBoy said:


> My RB25 S13 200SX - 736HP 800+ NM @ 2.5bar - GT35R
> 11.2sec 1/4 mile
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, thats quick!!!
:bowdown1:
bob


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

+1, that looks like fuuuun :chuckle:


----------



## AndyStuttgart (Feb 14, 2006)

GT35R and 700+ hp withous nitrous etc.?!


----------



## RudeBoy (Jul 10, 2008)

@ fourtoes & shaggy - thanks, yea miss that car - tons of fun

@ Andy - yea i know, but lotsa supporting mods, and tons of work on the motor made that happen, see complete build thread here:
Nissan 200SX Club - South Africa :: View topic - RudeBoy - 11.3sec 400m


----------



## Foz (Sep 17, 2007)

Here's mine... made 446 at the hubs without nitrous


----------



## nickdesign (Feb 9, 2009)

I can't compete the impressive GTT's and GTS-T's on here, but I have a totally standard 1998 (not a single mod) ER34 GTT. I has been on the dyno once and managed a respectable 282bhp and 300lbs of torque. 

I use it as my daily drive, so thought I'd keep it stock. It will be a nice blank canvas for the next owner, when I sell it :thumbsup:


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Just stage 1 for me. 277 hp or so at the wheels.


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

2rismo said:


> Built RB25DET - about to be tuned so no numbers as yet.
> 
> Garrett GT35R
> Autronic SM4 Plug-In
> ...


Update - 335kW (450hp) @ 20psi. Now for sale.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/104877-my-rb25det-nugget.html


----------



## ericskyline (Nov 16, 2007)

ENGINE

TRUST TD06-25G TURBO KIT
SS TOP MOUNT MANIFOLD
HKS FRONT MOUNTED INTERCOOLER
APEXI POWER FC AND COMMANDER
APEXI AVC-R BOOST CONTROLLER
APEXI 2 BAR BOOST GAUGE WITH PEAK HOLD
UPRATED FUEL PUMP AND FUEL REGULATER
HKS TRIPLE PLATE CLUTCH GD PRO
DYNAMICALLY BALNCED CRANK AND FLYWHEEL
DECAT FITTED
1.2mm HEADGASKET
TRUST INDUCTION KIT
TOMI HIGH LIFT CAMS DURATION 256, LIFT 8.5
TOMI ADJUSTABLE CAM PULLEY
NISMO 550 INJECTORS
Z32 AFM
ARP ROD BOLTS
ACP RACE SERIES BEARINGS THROUGHOUT
SPLITFIRE COIL PACK
OIL COOLER
RADIATOR COOLING PANEL
STEERING WHEEL BOSS KIT
REMOVEABLE STEERING WHEEL
BRAKE BRACE
KEVLAR CAM BELT
GROUNDING KIT
CARBON TOP MOUNT STRUT BRACE
JAPSPEED ENGINE DAMPNER
S/STEEL POWER STEERING COVER
S/STEEL FUSE BOX COVER
S/STEEL BRAKE RESEVOIR COVER
S/STEEL SHOW RADIATOR BRACKETS
S/STEEL RELAY COVER
S/ STEEL OIL CATCH TANK & WASHER BOTTLE COMBINATION
REDLINE SHOCKPROOF OIL IN GEARBOX
CARBON CANISTER AND PIPEWORK REMOVED
TURBO BEENIE HEAT WRAP COVER
POLISHED ENGINE COVERS
GTR GAUGE CLUSTER

Engine Misc.:

UPRATED BOTTOM END
ENGINE REBUILD BY ROD BELL
MAPPED BY ROD BELL
RE MAPPED BY ROD BELL ON 27/04/06
RE MAPPED AT CALUM"S BY SAM THE DENTIST ON 10/10/07
REMAPPED AT RISING SUN PERFORMANCE ON 28/07/08

Exhaust

JAPSPEED CAT BACK EXHAUST
JAPSPEED SILENCED DECAT
EXTERNAL WASTEGATE AND SCREAMER PIPE
BIG AND LOUD ALSO SPITS OUT FLAMES

Suspension, wheels & tires:

IMPUL NS-01 R RACING WHEELS IN GOLD
TEIN SUPER STREET SUSPENSION
FULL SET OF GTR R33 V-SP BREMBOS ALL ROUND

Exterior:

ILLUMINATED REAR SKYLINE PANEL
FULL BODY KIT ( 400R JUN )
400r Arch Extensions
CARBON BONNET
GTR REAR WING WITH CARBON TWIN BLADES
SMOKED NISMO SIDE REPEATERS
SMOKED NISMO FRONT REPEATERS
120 mm COLD AIR INTAKE FEED PIPE FROM FRONT OF BUMPER
KNIGHT RACER 6000K HID KIT( FOR HIGH AND LOW BEAM )
PRIVACY TINT REAR WINDOWS 

AT SEA AT PRESENT AND CANT POST PICS


----------



## MADE (May 12, 2011)

2001 GTT Sedan

Blitz FMIC
Z32 MAFS
Apexi panel filter
GT2535 w/ dump
Complete Apexi N1 ex
Blitz 525cc I/J
Blitz SBC III ID
Power FC

Made 354 to the wheel at 1.2bar. 
Hopefully after a clutch swap can push a bit more.


----------



## GT-Z (Jul 17, 2012)

Bump let see what else is out there!


----------

